# Alverton, PA Tourney Discussion (Arrangements, etc)



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey all just wondering what hotels are in the area and seeing about different arrangements folks are setting up.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

If I get to attend, I will be bringing my travel trailer. Jay said I could just set it there at the place where the gathering is. A lot depends on what the price of gas does. I may stay at a local rv park cause I gotta keep the old indian woman happy too. I have broke the point off every knife in the house, but I have a suspicion that she may have a knife hidden that still has a point on it.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder if camping is an option. I'm definitely down for that..


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

This is from Jay:

"There are several good motels in the area.The closest one is the Hoiliday Inn Express in Mount Pleasant,about 6 miles from the tournament."

I booked the Mount Pleasant HI. Costs about 100 dollars a night.

Jörg


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Sarge said:


> ...I gotta keep the old indian woman happy too. I have broke the point off every knife in the house, but I have a suspicion that she may have a knife hidden that still has a point on it.












_...but yeah, I can soooo relate. _


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm at the Holiday Inn Express in Mt Pleasant also. If any of you guys want to camp at the shoot, I don't think the club would mind. Check with Jaybird first ( he's a member of the club). As far as other motels in the area,punch in a search for motels in the east huntingdon Alverton area of PA. There's a couple in the area. Flatband


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you guys please take some video's and pics ?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

We will be staying at the Holiday Inn at Mount Pleasant.
We stayed there last year, and it was a nice hotel, and reasonably priced. Alredy have our reservations








I have taken gary flatbands challenge...I have an electronic slingshot target,( I made) that is almost finished.
I will be bringing it to the tournament for everyone to shoot at







It will have a unique sound when you hit the bullseye. When I have it finished..I will post a picture of it.
Tom


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

What dates is this taking place. Do you have to be pre registered?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

OH I"M GONNA LOVE THIS!!!! I spent most of last tournament shooting at a .22 blank stuck in a saw blade. Between that and a new BB electronic target,I may forget to come home!







Flatband


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I hope that a hit with one of my bonecrushers won't damage the speakers!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

The ``speakers`` will be protected from impact.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

bunnybuster said:


> The ``speakers`` will be protected from impact.


So the force of the hit won't have an influence of the audio signal volume?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Well,
I suppose if you hit the target with a shotgun..or .308 winchester,The thing will be destroyed, but it should survive slingshot hits without effecting the audio and the electronics inside.
I guess we will find out how much she can take








Tom


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's the local newspaper advertisement for the upcoming Tournament in PA. Jaybird got it in. They'll also be video coverage of some of the event. I know I'll have my camera and Joerg will be bringing his and he's good with it,so we'll have something on film. Flatband









http://www.glowfoto.com/viewimage.php?srv=img5&y=2010&m=03&t=jpg&img=29-152819L&rand=8384&zoom=yes


----------



## BB Gallini (Mar 27, 2010)

Sarge said:


> If I get to attend, I will be bringing my travel trailer. Jay said I could just set it there at the place where the gathering is. A lot depends on what the price of gas does. I may stay at a local rv park cause I gotta keep the old indian woman happy too. I have broke the point off every knife in the house, but I have a suspicion that she may have a knife hidden that still has a point on it.


Hi, I know this KOA is fairly close.
http://www.koa.com/where/pa/38179/


----------



## BB Gallini (Mar 27, 2010)

*OSAGE ORANGE*
I just wanted to mention, I'm not sure what parts of the country osage orange grows in, but the SouthWestern PA area is full of it. 
Most locals know it strictly as 'monkey-ball trees'. They are kind of a nuisance ugly tree, the story is they were planted _long_ ago along edges of fields as a living fence for cows. The trees continue to grow well as the sticky lumpy monkey balls continue to fall. 
I dont know how easy it is to retrieve wood from the spiny trees, or if it dries nicely or cracks, but was thinking if any of you were coming to the area for the slingshot shoot and you dont have it in your area, you could possibly post a 'wanted' ad in Pittsburgh Craigslist (in ad, Specify Alverton = 'Irwin/Greensburg' area) to line up some kind of deal with someone. 
...
Just a random thought that I had..


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, I had big plans to attend this, but is doesn't look like I'll be able to. The VA has scheduled a couple of appointments for me during that time and I can't change them. I hope lots of pictures are taken.


----------



## sanjay (Feb 26, 2010)

Which airport does one fly into for the tourney? And are tickets purchased in advance or at the door. I have a business trip to schedule to the East Coast and I might be able to swing at least one day to see all the goodies!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Sanjay,
how we doin Bud? The nearest airport, I think, is in Pittsburgh.The entrance fee can be paid at the shoot no problem. Hope you can stop in.Would love to meet "The Forum Collector"!







Flatband


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Sanjay, I will bring one slingshot I made just for you. It is yours already, by all means. But I will sadly take it back with me to Germany in case you don't show up...

Seriously, come to Alverton, it will be a blast.

Regards

Jörg


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I just got in a big package of goodies for the Tournament sent in by Ray Priest of Slingshots USA. He is such a great supporter of The Slingshot Sport. Got a bunch of different slingshots and prizes he sent to be given out for the different events. He did the same thing last year and it was a big success. There will be other prizes donated by myself and a few others. It is one big happy group and everyone will come away with something. Make plans to attend people! April 30th to May 2nd. Come and have a great time with people who enjoy the sport like you do! Flatband


----------



## sanjay (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm going to look into flights on Monday! Get to finally meet Joerg and Flatband and hopefully other slinging celebrities!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Just booked my room at the Holiday Inn Express. I will be leaving either Friday evening, or around 1 / 2 AM Saturday morning. Looking forward to seeing everyone again and meeting some new peeps. Joerg...I've got a natural fork that has your name written all over it!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Flatband said:


> OH I"M GONNA LOVE THIS!!!! I spent most of last tournament shooting at a .22 blank stuck in a saw blade.


Do you shoot at the end of the them to make them fire??? COOL!!! I'm so bummed about not being able to join all you guys there.







Maybe someday!!!! For now I'll just dream about it.....PLEASE TAKE LOTS OF PICS AND VID TO SHARE!!!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah Perry, jaybird had an old Circular saw blade that he mounted a .22 blank in the center of. You have to hit it dead on and it goes off with a loud bang and startles the heck out of you too! You can imagine how difficult it is too hit(being only about 1/4" in diameter) but it got smacked about 6 times! We also had a junk shoot too. Old light bulbs,dishes,cd's,cups,dinnerware,anything breakable and needed to be thrown out-qualified it to be busted up! FUN! Should be a good showing from what I'm hearing. Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

We had that sawblade warped from hitting it so much. Not technically warped, but visually warped!!!

The weather I see is calling for showers, but at least the temperature looks to be promising.


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Jim Harris said:


> The weather I see is calling for showers, but at least the temperature looks to be promising.


Friday looks great. Sat is 30% chance of showers. Temps in the 70ies both days. The forecast will change alot by then anyway. LOL

Im already packed. Slingshots, ammo, more slingshots, extra bands,some more slingshots, camara, just a couple more slingshots, oh yeah clothes, slingshots.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Chompin at the bit...getting alot of things complete early this week ...i.e. cutting grass, tilling the garden again. Getting new calipers on the jeep tomorrow. *The anticipation meter is pegged!!!







*


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Good Luck to all you guys!!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Just got back to the hotel...long day. We all had a blast today. Great turnout...Joerg is going to have some awesome video clips. Jay has put on an awesome event. We have Eagle Eye and $100.00 bill shoot tomorrow. Most everyone has shot all their targets. Will post updates tomorrow.


----------



## pawzzz (Jan 15, 2010)

Guys and gals, I'm sure there are many of us in the U.S. and around the world that would love to be with you. I personally wish all of you a safe/ fun competition, attended by some of the best in the sport - a gathering of eagles.


----------



## wvbob (Feb 22, 2010)

I just got back from Alverton, what a blast [ literally ] the saw blade with the 22 blank was one of my favorites. The squirrel target with Tarzan was hillarious, especially when it went off 2 or 3 times in a row. The woods course with all of the metal targets was great. Should have seen all of the hits on the big one at the end after all the pressure was off. Everyone was hitting it like crazy. Met a lot of great people and the food was great. Got to meet Joerge, and learned some new stuff from him. Man, you've got to love it when someone comes all the way from Germany to Alverton, Pa. !


----------



## sanjay (Feb 26, 2010)

I couldn't make it, but I am dying for updates and pics and videos! For some reason I had forgotten that my middle daughter's 12th birthday was this weekend. My wife looked at me like I was friggin insane when I told her I might be going to PA for a slingshot get together on those dates


----------

